# *update* Do you think I can substitute raspberry for peach preserves in this recipe?



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/fo...MEAT-LOAF-5671

I want to make this b/c we've got tons of zucchini to use up, but I don't have any peach preserves. I do, however, have a ton of raspberry preserves. Do you think I can get away with that?? It sounds weird to me, but so does the peach-mustard glaze.

Also, if this makes any difference, I plan to use bison instead of turkey.


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

I don't see why don't. It would taste different, of course, but I think raspberry would work.

I'm intrigued by this recipe--let us know how it tastes!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I personally wouldn't. I'd substitute apricot. Maybe orange marmalade, apple butter, mango preserves. You could forget their topping and use bbq sauce, that is what we use.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Yeah, I don't have apricot, apple butter, orange marmalade or mango preserves on hand. Just a ton of raspberry and one jar of store-bought cherry conserve. Do you think cherry is a better bet than raspberry? I don't get how mustard would jive with peach, but do you think it would equally jive with raspberry or cherry?

That's the other option, to just go by our standby, ketsup. But I was intrigued by that glaze.

I need to start cooking in 45 minutes... anyone else w/ input?

I guess if I go w/ glaze and its nasty, we could scrape most of it off and just use ketsup.


----------



## U2can (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds like it's just a spicy/sweet glaze, so I would go ahead and use the raspberry, actually I'd use the raspberry & add some of the ketchup along with the mustard.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

I went ahead and went for it with the raspberry preserves... it was a hit! I made a batch of lightly-sweetened raspberry jam this year. It is too tart for most purposes, so I usually just add a bunch of agave nectar to it to make raspberry syrup for pancakes and such. But I decided it might be good on this, and it was! This was the first time we didn't put any ketsup on our meatloaf.

I served it with pureed cauliflower and this savory carrot salad: http://www.thenourishinggourmet.com/...rot-salad.html

It was a great meal. And I was so proud of myself for using 1. zucchini from the garden 2. a bunch of carrots from the garden 3. raspberry preserves I made myself and 4. Making a meal using two new recipes without running to the grocery store to get any ingredients. Woo Hoo!


----------

